# Viewing PDF Files on iPod Classic



## Cocoburner (Jan 12, 2008)

Morning Everyone,

I don't own an iPod but I'm thinking of getting a Classic model. I was wondering if it is possible to view PDF files on this gadget? I have already been told that I cannot put my photos onto it directly from my camera without some 3rd party software, but what about PDF files? I'd like to load some travel guides onto it to take with me on a big cycling trip in Asia.

If this is not possible, any other ideas?

Thanks a lot for any input.
Mike


----------



## leibovitz (Aug 4, 2008)

As far as I know it's not possible. I have an iPod classic (the new 80gb version) and once I tried to load some pdf documents but it didn't work.

Fortunately both iPod Touch and iPhone can read pdf docs (as well as MS Word ones) but their disk capacity isn't enough for me.

I found something like this on the web: iPod-Linux Installer You can install linux on your iPod classic and then you could look for a pdf reader but I use the original software so I'm not sure if it works.


----------



## Cocoburner (Jan 12, 2008)

*PDF on iPod*

Thanks a lot for letting me know.

Mike


----------

